# C50 Deleted?



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Went into the Colnago US site for a browse and noticed that the C50 appears to be gone from there now too.

I had thought that it was being kept on this year for the US market.

Maybe there were no takers - or not enugh.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Still there on the Colnago Japan site though.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Here's the scoop on the C50. They still make them, provided they have the "parts". So yes it's still available, but only in certain sizes. IIRC the 53-56cm are done. Never to be again. But all other sizes are still available AFAIK.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> Here's the scoop on the C50. They still make them, provided they have the "parts". So yes it's still available, but only in certain sizes. IIRC the 53-56cm are done. Never to be again. But all other sizes are still available AFAIK.


Get 'em now! This will do wonders for prices on Ebay in a couple of years :thumbsup:.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

The rumors are true - I've spoken with my Colnago rep and C50s are on their way out. The closest substitute will be the EPS. We only have a few at my shop and there is tons of interest, so I'm not optimistic that they'll be available come April.


----------

